# [SOLVED] Courier-authlib doesn`t read authmysqlrc

## honp

Hi all,

i am almost desperate. I am trying update my qmail, vpopmail, courier installation all is compiled ok. User`s information are stored in mysql. 

authmodulelist is set to authmysql

Now i am trying to make it deliver mail to maildir but it complauns about:

Oct 22 16:24:25 computername maildrop[1400]: Unable to create a dot-lock at /var/vpopmail/./.maildir/1400.0.computername.

I think that it asks badly mysql database . Here is the mysql query what it does:

```
101022 16:39:46     3 Connect   vpopmail@localhost on

                    3 Init DB   vpopmail

                    3 Query     select valias_line from valias where alias = 'myuser' and domain = 'mydomain.info'

                    3 Query     select pw_name, pw_passwd, pw_uid, pw_gid, pw_gecos, pw_dir, pw_shell from `vpopmail` where pw_name = "myuser" and pw_domain = "mydomain.info"

                    3 Query     SELECT maxpopaccounts, maxaliases, maxforwards, maxautoresponders, maxmailinglists, diskquota, maxmsgcount, defaultquota, defaultmaxmsgcount, disable_pop, disable_imap, disable_dialup, disable_passwordchanging, disable_webmail, disable_relay, disable_smtp, disable_spamassassin, delete_spam, perm_account, perm_alias, perm_forward, perm_autoresponder, perm_maillist, perm_quota, perm_defaultquota

FROM limits

WHERE domain = 'mydomain.info'

                    3 Query     SELECT maxpopaccounts, maxaliases, maxforwards, maxautoresponders, maxmailinglists, diskquota, maxmsgcount, defaultquota, defaultmaxmsgcount, disable_pop, disable_imap, disable_dialup, disable_passwordchanging, disable_webmail, disable_relay, disable_smtp, disable_spamassassin, delete_spam, perm_account, perm_alias, perm_forward, perm_autoresponder, perm_maillist, perm_quota, perm_defaultquota

FROM limits

WHERE domain = 'mydomain.info'

                    3 Query     SELECT maxpopaccounts, maxaliases, maxforwards, maxautoresponders, maxmailinglists, diskquota, maxmsgcount, defaultquota, defaultmaxmsgcount, disable_pop, disable_imap, disable_dialup, disable_passwordchanging, disable_webmail, disable_relay, disable_smtp, disable_spamassassin, delete_spam, perm_account, perm_alias, perm_forward, perm_autoresponder, perm_maillist, perm_quota, perm_defaultquota

FROM limits

WHERE domain = 'mydomain.info'

101022 16:39:55     3 Quit
```

So i thought that i should change authmysqlrc and set it, maybe use MYSQL_SELECT_CLAUSE but whatever i do, courier doesn`t read this file and i don`t know how to make it to use it. 

thank you very much

H.Last edited by honp on Fri Oct 22, 2010 5:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## honp

Ok, now i know that the problem is somewhere else and authmysqlrc IS used as i wish. (REALLY IMPORTANT IS THAT authmysqlrc MUST BE WRITTEN WITHOUT WHITESPACES!!!!)

I tried authtest and it worked and the problem is still the same (Unable to create a dot-lock at ...).

Now i know that user information are not passed to maildir command and it uses default variables instead of information from courier-authdaemon and i don`t know how topass it the right information.

H.

PS: I will mark this thread as solved and make a new one

----------

